# Prospective 100 gal fish tank. Sorority and 3 males



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I have an empty 100 gallon fish tank that I will be filling with water and cycling starting tomorrow. It will be fully cycled, so that isn't a worry, and before anyone becomes rude, I have had a sorority before, infection and old age killed my girls, I currently have 2 males, and 3 females. They each have their own tanks. So I currently have 3 dividers set up. One 50 gallon section, and three other sections. So my plan is a sorority on the big side, lots of plants and such, I know the drill. And then 3 males in the divided sections, lots of plants, and the dividers are soffit, so they can't really be seen through. So I'm hoping that with lots of plants, and other decor, it should be fine. So just want peoples thoughts, I know that this is how I will have it set up, so I mean just any suggestions. I was also thinking maybe some bottom feeders, just to help clean up, or shrimp, and lots of snails.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, I have no experience in sororities or bottom feeders-

But I want that tank! Now! Gimme!:redyay:


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha thank you, I am very excited for its start up


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

A 100 gallon tank is huge. I bet you can get away with housing a few male bettas along with a sorority and not need dividers. This is just my personal opinion. I don't always do things by the book.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I probably wouldn't recommend that simply because bettas tend to hunt each other out even in larger tanks. I once put two females (had been living together in a sorority but another fish took exception to them) in a moderately planted 45 gallon tank. They found each other within a few minutes and immediately started fighting so viciously I had to separate them. In addition, female bettas can be highly aggressive in a sorority environment. Multiple females may attack and kill fish that they perceive as intruders into their territory. Bettas are just so unpredictable compared other species of fish. Even my wilds can be surprisingly violent with each other at times following periods of general peacefulness. 

I'd probably go with bottom feeders or algae eaters over schooling fish in the sorority section of the tank. Corydoras, otocinclus, and smaller species of pleco seem to be fairly unobtrusive and less likely to be attacked or harassed by your females. 

I don't see any glaring issues with your proposal, and it sounds like you are familiar with the risks and pitfalls of a sorority. Just remember, with a divided tank, if one fish gets sick, you have to treat the whole tank as they will all have been exposed to it.


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

100 gallons sounds like it'd be sufficient for that. And you seem to have a handle on how it all works.  I'm excited for you too. 

Also as a precaution, you might wanna leave more than a few inches of divider above the water level - I might just be paranoid, but a betta might be able to jump higher than usual with all that room to build up speed? Especially plakats/girls.

What are the tank's dimensions, and how many girls do you plan to house on the 50gal side? Sounds like you could have a gorgeous jungle in there! Keep us posted on how it turns out!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Right now I haven't decided on a number for the female side, I'm thinking possibly like 15-20, because I know I would have the tank capacity, with a 110 gallon filter


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

The dimensions are approximately 18 in. x 24 in. x 58in. and the girls will have about half, I'm filling it today, and then I'm going to start running the filter, and cycling it, I still need plants though, But it will be a work in progress for probably another month or two.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

you should post pictures once its more set up! sounds like a great idea

goodluck!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

YES I want photos of this progress!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just remember to keep the girls numbers in odds. Like 3,5,7,9,11 and etc but goodluck:-D


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll get some pictures once I have my lights up and running, I found out that one of my bulbs is dead, so it might still be a few days


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

So I'm thinking about the pleco, and does anyone have a specific species that they would recommend? like a dwarf species? I wouldn't want to make it upset so I just want some suggestions


----------



## maroonmudskipper (Jun 30, 2014)

Guppie luver said:


> So I'm thinking about the pleco, and does anyone have a specific species that they would recommend? like a dwarf species? I wouldn't want to make it upset so I just want some suggestions


Bushy/bristlenose plecos stay small (for plecos), are charmingly ugly and pretty tough. Also really good at getting algae. I've got one and he keeps the tank spotless (we feed him algae pellets as well, don't worry). They do need driftwood though, so that's a consideration. I think there are a couple more smaller species of pleco but I can't bring them to mind.

Personally, I'm insanely fond of loaches and cory cats for the bottom of the tank. Corys are adorable and loaches are so weird.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

So I'm thinking I might get a 6 cory school for each of my boys, different breeds so there is variety, and then the girls might get a 12 cory school, and possible no pleco because they need some things that I'm not sure would be compatible with my sorority. 

Update: I have my fish-less cycle going, I seeded from my 20, and its only been going for 4 days so it will still be at least another week. I might start buying my plants though. I checked in with petsmart and they get fish in on Fridays usually. I am planning on getting all my females the same day, but it might be a long day of going to the 5 pet stores in my area, the males will also be coming in on the same day, but they will probably be petco, I really want one dumbo ear, probably no crown tails, or veil tail males. My females will be literally anything that they have that is healthy. I am planning on keeping my tank a little warmer so that I can work with disease. My corys will have a quarentine tank set up, it might just be a large tupperware with my tank water, and then the corys in then the males in then the females in. 
I'm just rambling at this point...


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay another thought, could I do schools of only 4 or 5 for the boys? for the corys, because like I'm still thinking maybe a school of about 10 for the females


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

This is my stocking plan for my tank


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I now have a 125 gallon tank, so I am doing 4 males now.
As well as 5 corys for each male and 10 in the females section. I am getting another filter, an aquaclear 30, so I'll have the 110 and the 30.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Won't the males attack the females? And 30 females!?! Wow, if this set-up works, it will be really cool !


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

The males each have their own section of the tank seperated for them, they have about half the tank, with their half cut into fourths, and the females have the other half


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds epic. Keep us posted!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Of Course! I'll try to get some pictures up today I currently have a few fish in their for cycling reasons


----------

